# BREEDING PAIR



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

LOOKING FOR BREEDING PAIR OF CONVICTS
MAYBE FRYS AT CHEAP PRICE
LIVE IN MTL IN FURTHER GOT TO CHECK SHIPPING PRICES(IF WILLING TO SHIP)
TANKS


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

is this a joke?

convicts cost 2 bucks, big convicts maybe 15 bucks. You could buy an entire school of convict fry for 3-5 bucks.

Shipping fish costs 50-100 bucks and is a ridiculous hassle.

your fish stores do not carry convicts?


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

I REALYZE THAT ITS NOT WORTH SHIPPING 
I SPENT ALL MORNING LOOKING FOR A PAIR CANT FIND ANY (ONLY MALES AND 1INCH BABYS)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

convicts will breed at 1 inch, and if they're even less than 1 inch, they will still grow to breeding size very fast. are you just trying to breed fish for the fun of it?


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

GOT PIRANHAS NEED EASY BREEDING FOOD!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

then you'd better get realistic and read this
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=64826

its a lost cause dude give it up.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

FYI I tried this before and it does not work, i breed my cons and then put them in another tank but they dont grow fast enough and there are not enough to keep them fed. You are going to spend more money on growing these things out than if you were to just buy the food for you p's. I threw my breeding pair in my p tank for food and that was the best use i got out of them.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

TANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!
JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PET STORE WHIT A 10 G.
GUESS I WILL STICK TO GOLD FISH OR IF YOU GUYS HAVE A BETTER IDEA?MOLLIES MAYBE BUT WILL NEED INFO.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

TANKS PIRANHA45 I WENT ON THE LINK YOU GAVE ME.
ITS ALL CLEAR TO ME NOW,I SEE THE LIGHT!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

kill the caps. please


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

armac said:


> kill the caps. please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

SORRY NOT USED TO COMPUTERS WHAT ARE CAPS
(COMPUTERS FOR DUMMIES)








Forget that i just seen the pic in your message.
Caps duuuhhh!!!








Guess pic wasent big enough


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

evil camel said:


> SORRY NOT USED TO COMPUTERS WHAT ARE CAPS
> (COMPUTERS FOR DUMMIES)
> 
> 
> ...












Definately not worth the hassel trying to breed fish for food


----------

